# Meckels Divriticulum



## myanocsk (Nov 11, 2002)

after several years of colonoscopies, (my dad has had several resections due to polyps), and a battery of other tests, stressed out from work and things at home, i went the the gastro guy when i saw lots of blood one night at 3am. my regular doctor was out of town and i took the first appointment which was with his partner. he decided that i should have a meckels test. i was at the hospital having the scan done and the technician had just reassured me that only 2% of the population had a positive scan when he got this funny look on his face and excused himself. he came back with the radiologist and they explained that i could not leave until they spoke to my gastro guy. i burst into tears. they left me in the waiting room while they went off to find my dr. twenty minutes later they came back and told me that i needed to go right over to the dr's office. the dr put me on aciphex to control the acid secretion in my stomach until they could operate.for those who do not know what a meckel's is, it is a piece of stomach lining that ends up between the small and large intestines. it is a sort of birth abnormality. many people do not even know they have it. but at its worst it can cause perforation due to stomach acid activity within this small section. two weeks later i had a laporascopy (not fun) and they could not locate the meckel's section so they closed me up. my symptoms every since have been worse.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2002)

Why were they not able to find it after seeing what they thought was solid enough evidence to open you up?


----------



## myanocsk (Nov 11, 2002)

the surgeon and even the gastro dr told me that the test is only 70% accurate.


----------

